# Looking for the right GSD puppy in TN



## Nate K (Jun 29, 2016)

Hey everyone! I am new to this sight but it seems like there is a lot of good advice here. My wife and I are planning on adopting/purchasing a GSD puppy around the fist of the year and I was wondering if any of you had suggestions on breeders. We are looking for a dog to be first and foremost a family companion. My wife and I have both had multiple dogs in the past including GSDs and GSD mixes. Ideally we would like to find a pup who would be ready to come home between December and February within three or four hours of Memphis TN. Our budget will be $1000 or less and our primary goal is a healthy puppy with a good temperament. We don't need a show dog or a top notch guard dog and will have whatever dog we get fixed.like I said, healthy is the goal!

I am hoping you guys can point me in the direction of ethical breeders and individuals for us to start our search with. Everyone says they care about their dogs online but I want to know we are buying from someone who actually cares for their Shepherds!

Thanks in advance!

Nate K


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Nate - I'm sure other can give you reccommendations for your area, I'd like to give you some insight on some of the things you mentioned in your post. 

A GSD from a good, reputable breeder that does all the health testing and temperament testing through training and trialing thier breeding dogs will run you around 1500-2000 for a working line dog, and 2500 and up for a show line. 

I know you are not looking for a working dog, nor a show dog, but good dogs come from good breeders that put the money, energy, care, dedication and experience into each and everyone oftheir breedings. A Good healthy GSD should be able to be a family pet, a working dog, a show dog - you don't want a dog from a breeder that breeds for anything less. The prices I listed are pretty much just to recoup the cost of all the health care and testing and work a good breeder puts into a litter. Most breeders who charge less are cutting corners in some way. 

When I buy a pup, I don't just buy the four-legged wriggler - I buy the support of the breeder, their experience and knowledge, and though nothing is guaranteed, I know that I did my best by going to a breeder who does their best. 

First thing is you might want to decide if you prefer a dog from working lines or show lines to help narrow down the choices, and not limit yourself to a dollar amount, but to be open to the ranges I mentioned.


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey Nate.. I think your budget is fine. I'm pretty sure if you continue to do some research you will find some good breeders that will only charge around $800-1000 with Limited AKC registration
the dollar amount is just a dollar amount to me.. I know many on here will disagree this is a never ending battle... but I'm not going to say just because I spend $2,500 on my dog that it is a better dog or better companion than anyone else pet on here who spent far less

good luck to you and your family


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

See - this is were people get confused when money comes into the equation - no dog is better or worse than an other dog. Sure you can get a great dog from a BYB, or from rescue, or from the neighbour, or you may get lucky and get a great dog from a pet store. And our dogs are all great, and regardless of where they come from, they SHOULD be equally loved, cherished and valued. I've had shelter dogs, and have a dog from a good breeder, they are all amazing in their own way, and I don't put one above another. 

I'm talking about putting your money towards a GOOD breeder, a breeder that works to uphold and preserve the amazing characteristics and talents of what makes a GSD a GSD, not towards someone who has a male and a female and they had cute puppies. 

No question InControl that Nyla is the best dog in the world! My rescues mutts were the best dogs in the world! My present dog is the best dog in the world - but there is a reason people are attracted to the GSD - because they have a reputation and a legendary aura of being superb dogs attached to them, which did not happen by accident - it comes from breeders who are immersed in the dog world and have years of experience with GSDs im a multitude of venues, so that their knowledge of the breed is unparralled - The natural protective traits of the GSD must be tempered with a confident personality and high threshhold to stimuli, their high prey drive with makes them superior working dogs need to be paired with inner self-control and an "Off" switch so they can fit into family life, their keen intelligence and ability to act for themselves needs to come with bidabillity so that they use their intelligence to please us, instead of their own wants and needs - stuff most people never think about, stuff they aren't even aware about, unless you are working, training, trialling your dogs day in and day out. That is how good breeders learn about the multitude of GSD characteristics, and learn how to blend them and breed for them. 

If it's just about money, one can pick up a dog for free from the classifieds.

If it's about getting a good dog with the best of chance for good health and good temperament, then you pay for the kind of expertise I'm lamely trying to describe.


----------

